# is it safe to buy a skyfi2



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i wanna get one but with all the merger talk im not sure if i should what do you think i should do ???


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Even after the merger, the radios will still work. they'll figure that part out. If not, maybe they'll update you with a new radio. They want your subscription more than the hardware costs.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

No one really knows waht they willl do. Redfiver's specualtion sounds pretty reasonable but we just so not know.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No reason not to. With the SkyFi 3 out, you can probably get the SkyFi 2 dirt cheap. I got one for free over a year ago,, great receiver, the pause/rewind functions are cool, the display is nice, go a heard and get one. And plus there is no doubt in my mind this alleged merger will not happen.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

ok i will buy one  allthough the skyfi3 is on the bestbuy website so i will see what i want to buy


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Cool, good luck


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The SkyFi2 works in the boombox too (receiver plugs into the front of it).

Odds are 4 to 1 against the deal being allowed to continue. I wouldn't sweat it....


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Odds are 4 to 1 against the deal being allowed to continue.


EXCELLENT!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Lets hope the merger does not pass


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

according to both websites faqs you will not need to by a new radio. I wonder if they can to a download to our radios? I can't imagine them asking a sub with an Vette ot Charger to buy a new stereo let alone me in my colorado.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I am envisioning it this way....

Existing XM radios will get what they get today plus some more stuff (Sirius exclusives like NFL, and maybe some more music). But not every channel.

Existing Sirius radios will get what they get today plus some more stuff (XM exclusives like MLB, and maybe some more music).

New radios will get it all.

It would not be hard to find bandwidth for part time things like NFL, MLB, extra NCAA, NBA, NHL, racing, etc., on either system. So, the merger opens those things up to both systems.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

Just drove a freinds new Wrangler Unlimited 4dr with built in Sirius Radio, nice. But I'd like to buy a new Silverado/Sierra with a built in Satellite radio, which of course is only XM. Wonder if now exclusive XM/Sirius offering wil appear on both?
I'm a Sirius subscriber and listen to channels shows that are not on XM.
I never could understand why more auto manufactuers couldn't be like VW and offer either XM or Sirius options.
Dan


----------



## autumnghost (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes, it's safe to buy a SkiFi2, 3 and beyond. If you want XM, go get it. Same thing applies to Sirius. Go for it. All the talk about the merger and such doesn't phase me at all. Whatever happens, Xm/Sirius is still way better than "dinosaur Fm/Am radio". It will always be commercial-free, and will become part of your daily life no matter which one you choose. I got sat radio about three years ago, and it's the best investment I've made to date. Still love it. I will be a subscriber until the FCC officially shuts down sat radio for whatever reason. Just enjoy it!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Autumnghost, couldn't have said it any better myself


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> according to both websites faqs you will not need to by a new radio. I wonder if they can to a download to our radios? I can't imagine them asking a sub with an Vette ot Charger to buy a new stereo let alone me in my colorado.


My SkyFi 2 couldn't even adjust for the new daylight savings time this year.


----------

